# Wanted workshop stand



## rideswithmoobs (20 Jan 2016)

As the title says, a workshop stand for maintaininancy


----------



## Gez73 (20 Jan 2016)

I have an old Lidl one in the shed. Yours for free if you can collect. Not worth posting. In Hadfield, Derbyshire but near Ashton Gtr Manc. Gez


----------



## rideswithmoobs (22 Jan 2016)

Gez73 said:


> I have an old Lidl one in the shed. Yours for free if you can collect. Not worth posting. In Hadfield, Derbyshire but near Ashton Gtr Manc. Gez



Thanks chief, been at my dads today and his neighbour had one he never uses and threw it in my direction . Thanks for the offer though, appreciated


----------



## Gez73 (22 Jan 2016)

No problem. You will do more and more often with a stand. So worthwhile. Gez


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2016)

I'm currently drying socks on mine.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Feb 2016)

Gez73 said:


> I have an old Lidl one in the shed. Yours for free if you can collect. Not worth posting. In Hadfield, Derbyshire but near Ashton Gtr Manc. Gez



Just wondering if I could take it off your hands, if it's available, I could use a bike stand, I live in Warrington, so not that far away.

Just asking.....

Is it this one:


----------



## Gez73 (4 Feb 2016)

Yeah that's it. Yours to collect. Gez


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Feb 2016)

Gez73 said:


> Yeah that's it. Yours to collect. Gez


Fantastic, I'll send you a mail. Many thanks.


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Mar 2016)

Gez73 said:


> Yeah that's it. Yours to collect. Gez



I got one from Lidl today, so many many thanks for the offer, but it was easier to pick one up from Lidl.


----------



## Gez73 (21 Mar 2016)

No problem, enjoy. Opens up a whole new world of maintenance and cleaning. Essential really. Take care. Gez


----------

